# graveur Zip Iomega gèle mon iMac!



## Toz (26 Juin 2000)

Bonsoir,
Je viens d'installer un graveur Zip CD de Iomega avec TOAST 4.0
Au début tout fonctionnait et maintenant quand le graveur est connecté il anesthésie le MAc.
Qd je le débranche tout est normal.
J'ai installé les deux drivers d'apple: USB Mass Storage Support et USB Mass Storage Extension, mais rien de plus.
C'est bête hein?
En plus j'ai acheté un HUP POWER USB que le mac detecte, mais aucun périphérique branché dessus n'est detecté...
A plus tard :-(

Alexandre


----------



## Toz (28 Juin 2000)

Bon, le graveur fonctionne en ayant fait le ménage dans les extensions iomega US et FR.
Mais le HUB ne fonctionne toujours pas! même avec les extensions sus-mentionnées de OS9
Si jamais vous avez une idée...


----------



## Toz (28 Juin 2000)

Solution partielle au pb:
Mon Hub fonctionne grâce à " extension usb device". Sauf que ça vient de OS 9! Moi je suis en OS 8.6.
Le graveur fonctionne parfaitement sur OS 9. Je verrais chez moi en jouant avec les extensions.
A +


----------



## Toz (30 Juin 2000)

Hé, y'a quelqu'un? Ça fait bizarre, je me pose des questions et je m'y répond tout seul!!
Sinon si quelqu'un connait la marque d'un hub USB qui fonctionne en 8.6 qu'il me livre le nom.

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2000)

Je pense que tu devrais déjà passer en système 9. C'est la meilleure solution pour avoir le minimum de problème avec tous les périphériques USB...

++

------------------
Florent aka Core Marshall
http://homepage.mac.com/redbull


----------



## Toz (30 Juin 2000)

Tout le monde me dit ça... Je crois que je vais y passer...
tant pis, et merci


----------



## Toz (30 Juin 2000)

Je viens de te voir danser et j'adore la musique, c'est qui??
toz@mac.com


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Juin 2000)

Toz,

Patientes un peu, j'ai un G3 blanc-bleu avec un hub USB qui marche parfaitement (sous MACOS 8.6). Je te dirai ce soir quelles extensions sont installées et surtout quel type de hub c'est (Le G3 est occupé, j'irai voir tout à l'heure).
A+


----------



## Toz (30 Juin 2000)

Ouai!!!!  J'attends! Et surtout n'hésite pas à m'envoyer un mail ce soir.
toz@mac.com
Alexandre


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2000)

C'est un hit de SASH! (DJ Sash !). Le titre de la chanson c'est Equador.

++

------------------
Florent aka Core Marshall
http://homepage.mac.com/redbull


----------

